# How many bettas?



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

How many bettas do you have?


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

Ive only got one blue veil tail. Would love to have more, but room and time dont allow me to


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

1 also... Need more money...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I currently own 2 but I have 4 all together in the house =]


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

meeka said:


> Ive only got one blue veil tail. Would love to have more, but room and time dont allow me to


Same here, Same fish, Same issue. no time no room


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> Same here, Same fish, Same issue. no time no room


Guess it makes us appreciate the one we have more ay?


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> Same here, Same fish, Same issue. no time no room


 
By the way, I love your ones name, "Finn" - very cute.
My little guys name is Marley.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

meeka said:


> By the way, I love your ones name, "Finn" - very cute.
> My little guys name is Marley.


Haha yup I give him all my love. Spoiled little fish. 

Haha thanks!  I love the name Marley, absolutly adorable!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have 8! 5 females and 3 males one of which is a king! I love em' all!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

2 here, Dead Sunlight and Fallen Leaves Hoping to get a Female!!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 19, one is not mine. But he is in my crew. I did have 20, but Red, red BF CT died.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

2 happy bettas!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

i have 6 happy and healthy bettas!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have three,but I plan to get more.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have 4 females and 1 male and getting another male and female hopefully next week


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like most people are over the 1-5 range! I am too, so I won't laugh at you lol.  It is just cool to be an owner of a betta.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I have three. 2 males and a female. Halfmoon male, veiltail female, and a halfmoon plakat.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i have 0. :BIGweepy:

i am not getting him until about a week and a 1/2 or 2 weeks.
:BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy:



.his name is, i mean, will be, Marlin. as in Little Marlin.:-D


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

p.s. my house got a-c today and electricity!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

0? I hope marlin comes soon! I might get 2 more bettas this August or Christmas or later. This what I have planned:
A 10 gallon tank divided into 3 parts to put my current betta in and 2 more.
I hope I can unless my mom says "no more bettas, you have enough!"


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I have two wonderfully silly bettas!!!! :-D


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I have 45 bettas


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i have six


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like people have a lot.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha how many u have?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

1, and I might get 2 more this Christmas!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

oh is that him in ur avatar?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep! My bro (doggipoi) has Aqua. Check his profile.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

isnt aqua kinda a girl name? :/


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Can be. Aurora too. He likes to torture!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Can be. Aurora too. He likes to torture!


what do you mean by he likes to torture?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

oops, I mean my bro. At least the name isn't Rainbows and lollipops!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> oops, I mean my bro. At least the name isn't Rainbows and lollipops!


haha that made my day that was funny "rainbows and lollipops" haha


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Or smileys and stickers galore!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

your too funny!!! flowers and gumdrops...hey that will be a nice name for a new female i get. gumdrop


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

he he. My mom says Unicorns and flowers XD!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha okay wow!!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I now own 6 .

One male and 5 females. I would like to upgrade the girls tank and get a few more though .


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have 2...the cutest love pair ever! Bella and Jaws


----------



## CayennePepper (Jul 14, 2010)

I only have 1, but thats because I'm waiting until my business takes off enough that I can retire to get more. I love animals, but I need to be financially secure and time wealthy to be able to give them what they deserve.


----------

